# note taking in medic class



## Katie (Aug 3, 2008)

does anyone here take a notebook computer and take all their class notes on that?  does it seem to work well?

last semester i took several notebooks worth of class notes but had trouble keeping track of and organizing them for review.  this term i'm considering going all electronic and keeping files by date in a folder.  has anyone else tried this?

thanks


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 3, 2008)

I do not allow any electronic devices in my classroom. It distracts others and annoys the he*l out of me when I am teaching. Many of the institutions are now beginning to change back... (dependent on the class)

Take as many notes as you like with pencil and paper, then you can do as you want. Sure, categorize them to be able to study them....

Personally, leave your PDA, Mp3, Cellphone, i-pod/phone, computer somewhere else than the classroom. 

R/r 911


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 3, 2008)

I bring my laptop into class to do notes. If for no other reason than I type faster than I write. It's done me well so far, better than pen and paper.


----------



## Katie (Aug 3, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Many of the institutions are now beginning to change back... (dependent on the class)



our school seems to be moving more in the electronic direction than away from it, both in terms of all class resources being online as well as instructors encouraging the use of computers in class.  several people did electronic last term but with mixed results.  
i agree it can be distracting though, especially with wireless internet.  the idea of being able to do research while in class is interesting, and even done successfully last term, i'd agree that it probably is more of a distraction than the few times it is a help.  on the other hand i suppose people argue that this is university and people need to be responsible for them selves.  
right now i'm just trying to find a system that's more efficient be it pen and paper or computer based.


----------



## Katie (Aug 3, 2008)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I bring my laptop into class to do notes. If for no other reason than I type faster than I write. It's done me well so far, better than pen and paper.



lol that's what i'm thinking.  i'm not the fastest writer either.  and after 8 hrs of lecture i get really tired


----------



## Hastings (Aug 3, 2008)

I always brought my laptop, but really, I just ended up browsing internet sites like this one in between taking very brief notes. I know, horrible.

Don't bring your laptop. It's a distraction. I'd know.


----------



## BrianJ (Aug 3, 2008)

What I've found works best in most of my classes (I'm not in paramedic classes) is to write all notes by hand, then after class retype them in a question and answer format.  ie: if the notes are on  interstitial fluid; I will make a question such as what four pressures influence volume of interstitial fluid flow?  Then list the pressures as an answer; bhp, icop, bcop, ihp.  

Then come test time you already have a nice review question and answer list. That can easily be made into flash cards.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 3, 2008)

I record everything and listen to the lecture on the way home.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm a computer dork, but never found a benefit in using my laptop in class.  The few times I've taken it to my graduate classes, I end up surfing the internet.

In EMT class I ended up taking notes on yellow legal pads and then hole punching them and putting them in a binder with dividers.

In college I found that the kids who brought laptops were exceedingly distracting with their loud typing.


----------



## Hastings (Aug 3, 2008)

MMiz said:


> In college I found that the kids who brought laptops were exceedingly distracting with their loud typing.



Or <Insert Internet Forum / Entertainment Site Here>.

Actually, the girl in the front played World of Warcraft during lectures. True story. Now, I wasn't quite that bad...


----------



## daimere (Aug 3, 2008)

What I always do is to take the notes in class writing and when I get home I type them out all nice in neat.  Maybe I will find some extra pictures or information to add to my notes.  It always helped and everything is nice, readable and organized.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 3, 2008)

daimere said:


> What I always do is to take the notes in class writing and when I get home I type them out all nice in neat.  Maybe I will find some extra pictures or information to add to my notes.  It always helped and everything is nice, readable and organized.


That's what I did during my first year of college.  Typing your notes is a great way to help remember and retain information.  The process of thinking about the topic and typing it does wonders.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hastings said:


> I always brought my laptop, but really, I just ended up browsing internet sites like this one in between taking very brief notes. I know, horrible.
> 
> Don't bring your laptop. It's a distraction. I'd know.



Hence the reason I do not allow laptops, and electronic gadgets.. I do not want "text messaging"  while lecturing or attempting to teach. If you have that much time on your hands then obviously, you are way too smart to be learning. 

R/r 911


----------



## daimere (Aug 3, 2008)

MMiz said:


> That's what I did during my first year of college.  Typing your notes is a great way to help remember and retain information.  The process of thinking about the topic and typing it does wonders.



I know! That is why next paycheck I'm willing to shell out $100+ bucks to fix my laptop because depending on gas/workload and EMT-B classes, between work will be the best time to study/retype them.


----------



## Onceamedic (Aug 3, 2008)

I took detailed notes by hand in class.  After class, I would type them up on my computer, looking up pictures, diagrams, etc. to add to them to clarify or illustrate points.  I would sketch diagrams in the notes too, and then reproduce them with graphics software and throw those in too.  

I covered the material 3 times - once by doing the assigned reading before class, then by taking notes in the lecture, and finally by typing them into my word processor.  During paramedic school, I ended up with approximately 1600 type written pages.

By the third class, fellow students asked me if I minded sharing my notes.  I had no problem doing that.  By the end of school, I have half the class on my notes group.  Paramedics who had graduated years before heard about my notes and asked for copies.  They got added to the group.  

After graduation, I burned copies onto CD and sent them to whoever asked for them.  

The benefits - I ended up with a 4.0 GPA.  It was part of my process anyway, and the fact that people found them useful was the extra push I needed to maintain that discipline through paramedic school.

I had a student write to me and tell me that he had failed his first try at NREMT-P.  He reviewed my notes and passed the next time.  He credited my notes for his passing.  I don't quite buy that, but it was gratifying anyway.  

I heard from the following year's class.  My notes are now a legend and part of SOP for new students.  Cool huh?

Anyway, that's my story on note taking.  Do the work.  Take your own notes.  It worked out very well for me.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 3, 2008)

That's awesome.  So are you going to share 'em?


----------



## daimere (Aug 3, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> I took detailed notes by hand in class.  After class, I would type them up on my computer, looking up pictures, diagrams, etc. to add to them to clarify or illustrate points.  I would sketch diagrams in the notes too, and then reproduce them with graphics software and throw those in too.



I find it hard to write detailed notes in class because they breeze through the topics.  Do you use a certain graphics software?


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 3, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> I do not allow any electronic devices in my classroom. It distracts others and annoys the he*l out of me when I am teaching. Many of the institutions are now beginning to change back... (dependent on the class)
> 
> Take as many notes as you like with pencil and paper, then you can do as you want. Sure, categorize them to be able to study them....
> 
> ...



I am going to be having my cellphone in class, but not using it.  I have to have it in case I get called out.  You don't make exceptions?


----------



## MMiz (Aug 3, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> I am going to be having my cellphone in class, but not using it.  I have to have it in case I get called out.  You don't make exceptions?


On my employment test for being a teacher they asked what I'd do if a student answered a phone call from his mother during class, knowing that his father was in the hospital.  They asked what I'd do.

I believe there are exceptions to every rule, including this one, but at the college level I don't think there are that many reasons to have a cell phone on in class.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hastings said:


> Or <Insert Internet Forum / Entertainment Site Here>.
> 
> Actually, the girl in the front played World of Warcraft during lectures. True story. Now, I wasn't quite that bad...



Hence the reason, no electronic gadgets.. (yes, I will allow digital or recorders). I have no hard feelings for those that want to play... just don't do it in my classroom. Then don't whine & cry when you fail the board examination. 



rhan101277 said:


> I am going to be having my cellphone in class, but not using it.  I have to have it in case I get called out.  You don't make exceptions?



You leave you either get counted absent or tardy. Get someone to cover for you, I do to teach. How important is this class? As well, state laws are written that a student shall have so many hours of instruction... no excuses. So if you are allowed so many misses that is it. Is it fair for those that make arrangements to be there or to be disrupted?.. 

I realize it is hard, but other professions do not make exceptions either.... again, we are not any more special than anyone else. 

R/r 911


----------



## Onceamedic (Aug 3, 2008)

MMiz said:


> That's awesome.  So are you going to share 'em?



PM me your address..  I'll burn you a CD.  B)


----------



## Onceamedic (Aug 3, 2008)

daimere said:


> I find it hard to write detailed notes in class because they breeze through the topics.  Do you use a certain graphics software?



I write very fast with my own form of shorthand.  I can get just about every word.  

For graphics software, I love google sketchup.  Download it.  Its free.


----------



## daimere (Aug 3, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> I write very fast with my own form of shorthand.  I can get just about every word.
> 
> For graphics software, I love google sketchup.  Download it.  Its free.



I was totally thinking about learning shorthand just for note taking!  

Thank you so much.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 3, 2008)

daimere said:


> I was totally thinking about learning shorthand just for note taking!
> 
> Thank you so much.


I don't think you need to learn formal shorthand.  I did really well in college creating my own.  As long as you're consistent, you're good to go.


----------



## daimere (Aug 3, 2008)

MMiz said:


> I don't think you need to learn formal shorthand.  I did really well in college creating my own.  As long as you're consistent, you're good to go.



How did you develop yours?


----------



## MMiz (Aug 3, 2008)

I spent the first semester of college typing all of my notes from all of my classes.  After a while you start to realize which words and phrases you use over and over and over again.  From there I developed my own short hand, while using medical short hand to supplement it.


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 3, 2008)

daimere said:


> What I always do is to take the notes in class writing and when I get home I type them out all nice in neat.  Maybe I will find some extra pictures or information to add to my notes.  It always helped and everything is nice, readable and organized.





MMiz said:


> That's what I did during my first year of college.  Typing your notes is a great way to help remember and retain information.  The process of thinking about the topic and typing it does wonders.



I agree with this process; _for me,_ going back over the notes later the same day and having to think about it again really reinforces the knowledge inside my noggin.

That being said, I resent anyone telling me how to take notes or how I am or am not allowed to take notes. I know what works best for me, and when I pay to sit in that classroom, I expect to have the right to use or do whatever works for me (provided it does not distract the other students who also paid to be in that room).

Furthermore, I _really_ resent all the slackers who have goofed off in class to such an extent that some teachers now feel the need to dictate how students can and cannot take notes. Way to ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 3, 2008)

As a student, I honestly was distracted by people typing on a keyboard.

As a teacher, I've found that students who use laptops are distracted by software beyond typing and taking notes.  

I've had many students that use AlphaSmart simplified mobile computers, and I've even thought about buying one in college to take notes.  It's all about learning and being productive while not interrupting the lesson or interfering with other students.


----------



## daimere (Aug 3, 2008)

MMiz said:


> As a student, I honestly was distracted by people typing on a keyboard.
> 
> As a teacher, I've found that students who use laptops are distracted by software beyond typing and taking notes.
> 
> I've had many students that use AlphaSmart simplified mobile computers, and I've even thought about buying one in college to take notes.  It's all about learning and being productive while not interrupting the lesson or interfering with other students.



Even when I type notes at home I get heavily distracted. I couldn't imagine to do it in class.


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 3, 2008)

MMiz said:


> As a student, I honestly was distracted by people typing on a keyboard.
> 
> As a teacher, I've found that students who use laptops are distracted by software beyond typing and taking notes.



As a student, you would love my MacBook Pro. The keyboard is about as loud as a pencil marking on paper, and it's quieter than a gum chewer.

As a teacher, do you mean the student is distracted by _other_ software, such as games, Internet browser, etc., or by the software being used to take notes? If the former, then the student is one of those whom I resent for ruining it for those who might want to use a computer productively; if the latter, then the student is at fault for trying to do something he or she apparently doesn't know how to do. That student shoulda bought a Mac, and it would just work...


----------



## MMiz (Aug 3, 2008)

I own a MacBook, I own a Dell, I haven't found a single laptop that is truly quiet when I'm typing.  Maybe I'm just too loud 

The student is distracted by having the computer, and gets too involved in the computer and not involved enough in comprehending the information.  It's easy to take notes, but it's challenging to actually understand what you're writing.  This is my experience with middle school students, so I'm sure it's better in college.

I'll tell you that in the ten or so times I took my laptop to class, only once did I actually do anything useful with it.  The professor saw that I was using a computer and asked if I'd type something that they were saying and emailing it to them.  I had to close Planet Racer, the game I was playing, but I did it.


----------



## daimere (Aug 3, 2008)

MMiz said:


> Maybe I'm just too loud



I type loud, too.  Everyone knows I'm typing a mile away.


----------



## Jon (Aug 3, 2008)

I used my laptop for many of my A&P lectures. My problem is that if I sit in the class, and I take handwritten notes... i can't understand them later. Additonally... when I'm not writing down EVERY WORD the teacher says... I tend to drift off and doze... that don't help me.

For EMT class... I took handwritten notes of every slide...then typed them over the next days. This worked... but I had to take copious notes, and I missed stuff because I wasn't fast enough.

When I use my laptop... I can keep up with the teacher zipping through powerpoint. Only problem... I slam the keys when I get going fast... this is loud and annoying to my classmates... and I get evil looks when I start typing really really fast to keep up with the teacher.

I usually use MS word in Outline view...but have also used powerpoint in Outline-style view.

I try to be very disciplined about what is open when I'm in class... I make sure that AIM is CLOSED... because I don't want someone behind me to see a pop-up and assume I was up to no good.

I have occasionally worked on other projects in class... like homework (that was past due), etc... but usually only use the computer for note-taking.


----------



## Katie (Aug 3, 2008)

wow thanks for all the input =)



Jon said:


> I used my laptop for many of my A&P lectures. My problem is that if I sit in the class, and I take handwritten notes... i can't understand them later. Additonally... when I'm not writing down EVERY WORD the teacher says... I tend to drift off and doze... that don't help me.



i had a similar problem with a lot of my notes.  the other problem that i had was when we would go over a topic in more detail i had to take all the notes over again since i couldn't add to what i had previously.  towards the end of the term i started retyping them into the computer later but it didn't seem to really work for me.  that being said i came out of the term with a 4.0 so somehow it managed to get in my head 

one thing i haven't tried is recording the lectures and listening to them later.  maybe i'll have to try that


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 4, 2008)

After reading many of the post here, I definitely hope one types better in the classroom than when posting here...


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought about taking a laptop into class but then I run the risk of surfing the internet instead of paying attention.


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 4, 2008)

MMiz said:


> The student is distracted by having the computer, and gets too involved in the computer and not involved enough in comprehending the information.  It's easy to take notes, but it's challenging to actually understand what you're writing.



This is why what seems to work best for me is handwriting in class, retyping later. The act of reading over my notes makes me think back to the actual class session, and the notes and memory going through my brain reinforces the concepts that were learned.

I wouldn't be surprised if in note-taking or "academic success" courses, the student is taught to read through his or her notes not too long after the actual class session, then rewrite or type the notes neatly and clearly.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a PDA which allows me to take notes with a stylus just like writing on paper. I then transcribe those notes later into type.


----------



## 2serveothers (Aug 4, 2008)

If allowed, record the lectures, then you can jot down the high points of the lecture. You can then review the information you have recorded, if you miss something. This allows for visual interaction between the instructor,you and your peers. Unfortunately we all have had a dry, monotone instruction, where all we could bare was to keep ourselves awake, but I would still find it difficult to type, listen, and interact at the same type for several hours of lecture.

I am for accomodating individuals with different learning applications, but more times than not, computers are somewhat of a distraction. Especially if you are one of a few who are tapping away on one. I found the above mentioned a more considerate option. Consequently, I envy those who can type and listen and absorb all at one time, I know I sure can't. :wacko:

One might also consider changing up there writing instruments in a long lecture series also. Look at ergonomics in pens and pencils, there are several options for writing that wont tense the muscles for writing and you will be able to relax while doing so. I also have an Art background, but found that all of those fancy letters in some folks writing styles to be troublesome for those that had a hard time writing lots of notes. They spent all of there time conscientiously and Un-conscientiously adding squiggles and seriphs to there alphabet rather than using good ole fashioned penmanship. An example is one who writes in all capital letters, Or if you are penning very precise letters. I am not advocating sloppy writing, but one who can write in cursive and with lowercase letters is going to write with a bit less effort. Just a thought to consider.


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 4, 2008)

2serveothers said:


> ...I am not advocating sloppy writing, but one who can write in cursive and with lowercase letters is going to write with a bit less effort. Just a thought to consider.



Studies have shown that children who are taught to print (write regular letters, rather than cursive) all throughout their schooling (and are never taught cursive writing) can write just as fast as children who are taught to write in cursive. Not sure how or if that relates to effort of writing, just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## mikie (Aug 4, 2008)

Hastings said:


> Actually, the girl in the front played World of Warcraft during lectures. True story. Now, I wasn't quite that bad...



Neither was I...I was _very_ productive: I browsed this site in class!  (it wasn't an EMS related class though)

I took my laptop to classes where I would be taking notes that don't involve something I couldn't type quickly or had to draw (ie Chem or math)...Some of the teachers incouraged bringing laptops.  One of the professors sent us the powerpoint slides before class t so we could all go over them

I used to have a tablet PC that I would bring to class, I could jot all the notes and leave some room for typing


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 5, 2008)

I also forbid my students to use computers. In fact, many of my assignements are to handwritten in an effort to reduce plagerism that so many smart a$$ college students attempt. Handwritten effort requires the insertion, even if temporary, of the material. 

Also, to mimic what Rid mentioned, I too believe more than a few could use some extra practice with the written word........................................


----------



## mikie (Aug 5, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> In fact, many of my assignements are to handwritten in an effort to reduce plagerism that so many smart a$$ college students attempt. Handwritten effort requires the insertion, even if temporary, of the material.



What kind of assignments?  If a teacher asked me to write more than 1+ page...it's getting typed.

However, I will say that since using a computer, my spelling has worsened.  I couldn't live without spell check!


----------



## Onceamedic (Aug 5, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> I also forbid my students to use computers. In fact, many of my *assignements* are to handwritten in an effort to reduce *plagerism*



I have been using a computer to write since 1981.  If a teacher insisted on handwritten assignments because he/she suspected plagiarism, I would seriously consider leaving the class.  It is insulting to be told, without any evidence to suggest a propensity, that I would ever cheat like that.


----------



## mikie (Aug 5, 2008)

to add on to my previous statement, if I am going to use someone else's work, I will cite it properly.


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 5, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> I also forbid my students to use computers. In fact, many of my assignements are to handwritten in an effort to reduce plagerism that so many smart a$$ college students attempt. Handwritten effort requires the insertion, even if temporary, of the material.



Hypothetically, suppose I'm a plagiarizer. My computer and the Internet help me to plagiarize. I do the plagiarism, compose my plagiarized paper on the computer, and write it out by hand, copying what I composed on the computer. How has having to turn in a handwritten paper stopped me from plagiarizing?



> Also, to mimic what Rid mentioned, I too believe more than a few could use some extra practice with the written word........................................


Thine own self included, yes? ("... many of my *assignements* [sp.] are to *be* [missing word] handwritten in an effort...")


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> I have been using a computer to write since 1981.  If a teacher insisted on handwritten assignments because he/she suspected plagiarism, I would seriously consider leaving the class.  It is insulting to be told, without any evidence to suggest a propensity, that I would ever cheat like that.



Be very careful in describing that "I did not plagiarized".  My University has a program that it runs your paper through to see if any comparisons in former papers and articles. If they are not cited properly, then one is assumed to plaguerized and can be expelled immediately. 

Again, nothing wrong with electronic media.. but, although one paid for the class, it is ultimately the instructors class. It is up to them to decide what is allowable and not, as well few of my lectures and speeches are copyrighted. 

R/r 911


----------



## Onceamedic (Aug 5, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> it is ultimately the instructors class. It is up to them to decide what is allowable and not
> 
> R/r 911



That may be, but if the instructor does not posses the discernment to judge ability and character in his/her students , especially after a few classes, then they really can't teach me much that I couldn't learn on my own.  

I expect a lot from my teachers because I put a lot into the classes.  It's a two way street.


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 5, 2008)

i would delight in any instructor/professor that required me to hand write anything over a paragraph. i have a(well documented) fine motor deficiency that has never been successfully managed. my handwriting is barely legible to me, much less anyone else. you want three pages in my own hand? gladly sir. but your not going to be able to read it, and since you REQUIRED it to be hand written, you cant penalize me because you cant read it.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 5, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Be very careful in describing that "I did not plagiarized".  My University has a program that it runs your paper through to see if any comparisons in former papers and articles. If they are not cited properly, then one is assumed to plaguerized and can be expelled immediately.
> 
> Again, nothing wrong with electronic media.. but, although one paid for the class, it is ultimately the instructors class. It is up to them to decide what is allowable and not, as well few of my lectures and speeches are copyrighted.
> 
> R/r 911



Ah, good old Turnitin.com. I've always wondered, since they're making money off of having my papers in a database, isn't it essentially profiting off of my work without compensating me? That's a completely different thread, though. 

As far as handwritten assignments vs computer typed assignments. If you want it handwritten, fine, but don't complain about my hand writing. Of course typewritten should be a perfectly acceptable alternative (yes, I do have a type writer and did use it from time to time in high school and college, especially for various applications).


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 5, 2008)

for the "no typewritten papers etc", this is a page from my notebook chosen at random. note this is not written single spaced, so you have to imagine this handwriting being crammed into single spaced and college ruled paper.







so you want ten pages on the histry of rapid sequence induction, single spaced college ruled and handwritten? ok, but stock up on the advil


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 5, 2008)

JJR512 said:


> Hypothetically, suppose I'm a plagiarizer. My computer and the Internet help me to plagiarize. I do the plagiarism, compose my plagiarized paper on the computer, and write it out by hand, copying what I composed on the computer. How has having to turn in a handwritten paper stopped me from plagiarizing?
> 
> 
> Thine own self included, yes? ("... many of my *assignements* [sp.] are to *be* [missing word] handwritten in an effort...")



Touche, irony at its best! 

While on the subject of irony, I ponder as to why I have never had one student question the assignment, yet I now read a whole page of complaints, excuses, and methods to deviate the process? Only in EMS.....................

See one, do one, teach one.................


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 6, 2008)

On average, how long are your assignments? Are we talking 1-2 pages written or the equivalent of 6-7 pages typed?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 6, 2008)

Personally, I always taught one is supposed to have an outline prior to class periods. As one is supposed to be already familiar with the material and the instructor is to emphasize and clarify things.. One should already have an idea of the content and allow individual notes and footnotes as necessary. 

A couple of things I DON"t do: Read from the book or read from the powerpoint!

R/r 911


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 6, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> On average, how long are your assignments? Are we talking 1-2 pages written or the equivalent of 6-7 pages typed?


None are longer than 2 pages................


----------



## daimere (Aug 6, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Personally, I always taught one is supposed to have an outline prior to class periods. As one is supposed to be already familiar with the material and the instructor is to emphasize and clarify things.. One should already have an idea of the content and allow individual notes and footnotes as necessary.
> 
> A couple of things I DON"t do: Read from the book or read from the powerpoint!
> 
> R/r 911



While reading the material before hand you make an outline of the chapter and then, during the lecture, you can add anything that the instructor might add or clarify to your outline?


----------



## MMiz (Aug 6, 2008)

A few comments about plagiarism.  I'm sure I've missed quite a few cases, especially when I just give credit for completing the assignment, but I almost always catch students who plagiarize essays.  Turnitin.com works wonders, and when I don't feel like using the service, google is a great tool.  

I have little respect for those who plagiarize and present plagiarized work as their own, especially at the college level.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Aug 6, 2008)

JJR512 said:


> Studies have shown that children who are taught to print (write regular letters, rather than cursive) all throughout their schooling (and are never taught cursive writing) can write just as fast as children who are taught to write in cursive. Not sure how or if that relates to effort of writing, just thought I'd throw that out there.



My print writing is very "woman ish" so I have been told. It is very bubbly(not too sure on that spellling LOL!) And very VERY neat. Cursive on the other hand was never emphasized enough and looks like I was writing with an earthquake occuring.


----------



## Katie (Aug 6, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Personally, I always taught one is supposed to have an outline prior to class periods. As one is supposed to be already familiar with the material and the instructor is to emphasize and clarify things.. One should already have an idea of the content and allow individual notes and footnotes as necessary.
> 
> A couple of things I DON"t do: Read from the book or read from the powerpoint!
> 
> R/r 911



that makes a lot of sense.  in most classes i've been in i've been able to do that and it really does help.  one thing that i do find very annoying are instructors that hand us the powerpoint and then proceed to read the powerpoint for the next 8 hrs verbatim.  

the thing i've found with medic school is that one we had 13 textbooks for last term, and two that many of the instructors don't use the book at all.  what they want us to know is in their lecture so it's a lot less "emphasizing" and more really presenting the material.  the other is that we often don't really know what will be covered on a given day.  we might have a general idea from the course outline but that's a flexible schedule.  

it's another reason why it makes note taking ahead of time a lot more difficult


----------



## Dominion (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is a spin on the 'note taking' aspect of it with a laptop.  Personally while I was in college and Basic class I took a tablet PC, basically I spin the lid around and now it looks like a notebook and I don't have easy access to a keyboard/mouse/pointer to switch around.  Plus it has the upside of I can't hide the screen easily from the instructor.  

I then write directly on the screen like I do on my notebook but I can also use google to search for an example image to go along with hte class and all kinds of other neat features.  To me it is less distracting, there is no typing, and I am good at not drifting.

I start paramedic classes Sept 2nd and I don't know what his policy on laptops/electronics will be but I hope I can continue to use mine, I have a system and it works really well for me.  Plus unlike a real notebook I can rearrange my notes as needed on the fly.


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 24, 2008)

I wish Apple made a tablet. *sigh*

It's rumored that they're working on one, though, and I know a clone company makes one, but I'd prefer a genuine Apple.


----------

